# American Made Peptides!



## Peptide Source (Dec 20, 2011)

Here at Peptide Source only supply the best and highest quality peptides available. Starting the New Year we will be offering 99%+ purity on all of our products. We want to thank all of our customers who stand by our side. To all of our faithful customers and friends on ironmag we want to wish everyone a Happy Holiday!


Peptide Source Team!


----------

